# Sweet Heart Earrings Crystals/glass Valentines Day...$5 special



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a design I have offered before, paired with crystals and glass beads...The earring wire that goes through the ear is solid silver, the wire bent to make the dangling part is silver plated, tarnish resistant. 

I will be adding new ones by tomorrow. These are what are ready now. I am near a post office at this time and can mail them promptly.  

$5 any pair plus $2 shipping first class mailer. Same shipping for any number of pairs and buy 4 pairs it is free shipping.

Happy to do color requests....please ask if you want a different color or combination. 

I accept paypal to [email protected] concealed cash or post office money orders...

You can pm me, write on this page or email me at the same [email protected] Thank you for viewing my post.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are more...easier to see also.  Also right side up heart earrings...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Available as an affordable little sparkle for the lovely ladies on Valentines Day.

$5 a pair plus $3 shipping. 

Special, order 4 pairs for $20 and get shipping free!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Romy, do you have a website? I am looking for some jewelry for my little grandaughter who will be 8 in May. She does not wear earrings yet.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gapeach said:


> Romy, do you have a website? I am looking for some jewelry for my little grandaughter who will be 8 in May. She does not wear earrings yet.


I had a site we took down, however we will be putting one up again by summer. What type of jewelry does your Granddaughter like? I do very inexpensive custom orders and also can make most items sent by photo. 

Feel free to email me if you like, thank you!

[email protected]


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Romy, she likes small necklaces and bracelets. She loves hearts.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

did you make the earrings?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gapeach said:


> Romy, she likes small necklaces and bracelets. She loves hearts.


I can make some very cute things for her.



City Bound said:


> did you make the earrings?


Yes I made them is, I can do all kinds of wire bending designs.  Thank you for asking.


----------

